# Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion in Deutsch



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2013)

Eine Strategieperle gibt sich jetzt auch in Deutsch die Ehre.

Ich habe es mir bereits bei Amazon bestellt.

Das beste daran ist, das nicht nur Rebellion eingedeutscht wurde, sondern auch der erste Teil mit den beiden Addons dabei ist. Hatte damals zwar das Hauptprogramm aber die Addons nicht. Da aber das jetzt alles zusammen für 30 Euro zu haben ist, kann man es verkraften das Hauptprogramm doppelt zu haben.^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2013)

wird es bei steam dann auch deutsch ?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wird es bei steam dann auch deutsch ?



Ich würde meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen. Allerdings, falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht trübt, gab es für viele Spiele Sprachatches, wenn neue Sprachversionen erschienen sind. Die Chances stehen von daher gut.

Offtopic: Ich bleib bei Englisch. Ich mag die Sprachausgabe und würde sie um nichts auf der Welt eintauschen wollen. 
Außerdem habe ich Angst, dass ich mich erst wieder einfinden muss, wenn plötzlich alle Texte auf Deutsch sind. 



> Das beste daran ist, das nicht nur Rebellion eingedeutscht wurde, sondern auch der erste Teil mit den beiden Addons dabei ist. Hatte damals zwar das Hauptprogramm aber die Addons nicht. Da aber das jetzt alles zusammen für 30 Euro zu haben ist, kann man es verkraften das Hauptprogramm doppelt zu haben.^^


Theoretisch hat man das spiel eh doppelt, wenn man Rebellion und den Vorgänger hat. Deswegen sind die Leute bei Stardock auch als so nett, und geben Besitzern von Vorgängerspielen nen ordentlichen Rabatt, wenn sie nen Nachfolger kaufen.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wird es bei steam dann auch deutsch ?


So weit ich das mitbekommen habe wird es lt. Aussage von Stardock "nur diese Version" geben. Heißt also bei Steam gibt es das gar nicht. Normalerweise könnte man das jetzt bei Steam ja auch schon vorbestellen, aber es wird dort gar nicht gelistet. Da gibt es nach wie vor nur die englische Version.


----------

